# To keep or to return (Lens v. Flash)



## Su593ct (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello all, i had a quick question regarding the better product for me at the moment. I am new to photography, picked it up as a hobby of sorts to pass the time. Recently, i was given a canon 60d kit as a gift; came with the 18-135mm lens. Since then, i purchased a 50mm 1.8 and a 55-250mm(on sale for about $140). I simply like to shoot family/friend gatherings/events, vacation pictures or anything i would randomly find interesting (building, flower etc...)

My question is this, should i keep the 55-250mm lens or replace it with a hot shoe flash? I was considering purchasing the 430ex ii. Or should i keep the lens and purchase the flash somewhere down the line? I know i will eventually use the lens, but currently not sure how often or if i should hold off for a better telephoto lens like the 70-300mm lens.

From what i have read/been told a external flash makes a big difference to photos and the overall experience while shooting (down time from on board flash, no ability to bounce light etc.)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2011)

It really depends a lot on your own situation as to which is the best choice to make. 

On the one hand a 55-250mm gives you a selection of longer focal lengths, which whilst maybe not high quality, does at least give you a range of focal lengths to experiment with. That can be a big boon for helping decide on if you want to invest more in a longer lens. 

On the other hand a 430EXII flash is a good quality flash unit that will likely retain use through years/decades of photography. Not as heavy as the 580 series flashes and still got a fine range of features that will suit many photography situations.

If you feel that you're going to be shooting a lot indoors and also that you don't feel the need presently for the longer ranged lens then the flash would well be a suitable option to go for.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd say the flash is probably  more useful for you. Plus the fact that the lens you picked up isn't one of the hottest lenses you could have bought... 
If you are shooting family stuff you'll need light more than anything else.


----------



## Su593ct (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you!  I think i might just return the lens and pick up the flash; i feel like that lens will not do anything for me at this point in time. 

Any lens recommendations for indoor shooting? Am i alright with the ones i currently have, during my learning phase.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

you're great with the ones you have while you are learning. They cover all of the basics for someone shooting what you are shooting. Enjoy!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, if you're going to be getting a flash, the slowness of the kit lens will more or less be a moot point indoors.


----------



## Su593ct (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks all! Been reading up a lot into the flash, had another question. In regards to diffusers and bounce cards, are they really necessary; allow for a better picture?  Seems to be a split concensus. If useful, which should i look into?


----------



## Overread (Dec 31, 2011)

Most of the split opinions tend to focus on two main areas :

1) Diffusers that are used incorrectly (eg stofen omnibounce) 

2) Diffusers that are cheap material wise but expensive product wise (eg er that plastic ball thing that is popular -- someone help me I can't think of the name).

In general yes diffusion helps, it helps a lot; however you've got to understand how each tool works and what is the best one for the situation you are in. At its most basic the larger the light source onto the subject is the more diffused the light will be. Items like softboxes and umbrellas show this clearly, they enlarge the source of the light and thus it softens; things like the stofen omnibounce however work differently. Instead of directly making the light source larger, they instead spread out the light from the flash; with the intent that it will hit walls inside and then they will bounce the light back onto the subject - thus providing a much larger light source. 

Search on and head over to Strobist 101 blog - its a great resource for getting used to flashguns and diffusion as well as controlling these offcamera flash units. It also provides a lot of cheap, yet effective options for different kinds of diffusion


----------



## Su593ct (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you, looks like a great read.
 Already picked up two choices from the blog as well as the photo-tips-online review site. Choices being between the demb flash diffuser classic and the lumiquest softbox iii? 

Both seem to be great choices, however when in regards to indoor photography like i plan on doing; the demb looks like the best bet(ithink?) softbox seems to be more aimed at off cam flash shooting from what i have read.Will def be practicing with the flash itself; bouncing and what not. But in situations where bouncin is no possible due to far walls/ceilings, i.e... Lounges/clubs ( salsa socials where lighting is low); will the demb be best in those situations.I will definitely be reading the lighting 101 blog, just presently running some thoughts by you guys.    Thanks        I seem to be leaning toward the demb.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely go with the flash.  

I, too, had both 18-135 and 55-250 lenses.  The 18-135 was perfect for this DSLR newbie in zoom range and took decent quality pictures.  I was a bit disappointed using it without a flash indoors (I shoot a lot in available light).  But when used with a flash, it performed admirably.  The 55-250 just "didn't work" for my needs.  On my 30D at the time with its crop sensor, the 55 end was a tad too long for tight situations indoors (with a flash), and the 250 end was more zoom power than I wanted.

I sold both lenses and the 30D when I upgraded to the 60D and better glass.


----------



## Su593ct (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts regarding the demb flash diffuser classic (FLIP IT) and the lumiquest softbox iii?


----------



## Chann (Jan 3, 2012)

With the 60d, the 430 EX ii will also work as an off camera slave. You will appreciate this feature for indoor family photos. I would recommend buying two flashes before another lens for the photography that you will be doing.


----------

